# Big Thankyou To Chris!



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I received a package off the postie,inside i found a little note from Chris,(a6cjn)and this lovely gunmetal sovereign holder,

he had seen my post about looking for one,and very kindly offered to see if he had anything for me,he wouldn't except any money from me

and it was a lovely surprise to open as i sat down to eat my breakfast this morning i can tell you. :yahoo:

Chris,Thankyou so much for your very generous gift,i absolutely love it,and you made my day! :clap:

Paired with a gunmetal pocket watch. 



















:cheers:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What a superb gesture Chris!...and I bet you're well pleased Sam (well I know you are from the post above) With all the problems around today, it's wonderful how a couple of friends can find so much pleasure from a collaboration like that. :thumbsup: :notworthy:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I think that watch needs a trip to a maker, those hands aren't set right...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> What a superb gesture Chris!...and I bet you're well pleased Sam (well I know you are from the post above) With all the problems around today, it's wonderful how a couple of friends can find so much pleasure from a collaboration like that. :thumbsup: :notworthy:


I agree with you Rog,and thankyou. 

I am well pleased,it was very kind and thoughtful of him,and i appreciate it very much indeed. :notworthy:



Shangas said:


> I think that watch needs a trip to a maker, those hands aren't set right...


Thanks for bringing that to my attention Shangas,

i hadn't noticed i'd not put the hands back on correctly when i cleaned the dial :blush:

I don't know what i was thinking about when i did that,obviously not paying enough attention to the task at hand. 

Sorted now..

:cheers:


----------

